# CO2 Brass Check Valve from MarineDepot



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone have this check valve?

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~category~CO2_Brass_Check_Valve_Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies_CO2_Check_Valves~vendor~Korallin~SearchStr~~action~view~idProduct~KL3115~idCategory~FICOCV.html


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

$35 for check valve! That seem overkill. I'd save the money and but a pH controller.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Marine Depot confirmed that this valve is intended for Calcium Reactors for saltwater applications. They are sending me the Dennerle CO2 Check Valve as a replacement at no charge.


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

ray-the-pilot said:


> $35 for check valve! That seem overkill. I'd save the money and but a pH controller.


what, lol?


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Riiz said:


> what, lol?


DO NOT question this, :tape2:


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It's too much money.

You can order brass check valves from Clippard and other places for far less money.


----------



## squirrelproductions (Jan 16, 2006)

Left C said:


> It's too much money.
> 
> You can order brass check valves from Clippard and other places for far less money.


Is there a Home Depot and/or Lowes equivalent or option? I read an article in which someone put together on a "no-frills" CO2 system using parts from your local bigbox store; one of the parts (with part number) was a check valve. But I can't find the article any more.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i got the same thing from a local dealer for $15 canadian. it's a little on the large side but works excellent.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

I would be inclined to have a low cracking pressure check valve. The cheapest ones are from Clippard that i have seen and they are tiny.

McMaster Carr has some that are bigger and more $$$ and have a low cracking pressure also.

I have some extra clippard check valves with barbs for sale cheap, PM me if interested


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i'm pretty sure this has the same cracking pressure as the mcv-1 which is .5 psig. doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

Green Leaves sells brass Clippard check valves for $13. So far the 3 i have work great and are used with inline diffusors on the filter outtakes. They are small and fit very tight on the tubing with long barbed ends.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/check-valves.html

Stevie D


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I sell the clippard brass check valve with triple edged brass barbs included, (it holds the tubing so tightly it has to be cut off to be removed) for 14.39. The Dennerle is a typical plastic check valve.










This check valve is rated to handle up to 200 psi. It would be likely you would never have to deal with that much pressure, so it is extremely safe. The Dennerle can only handle a fraction of that.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Why would the check valve ever need to handle that much pressure when all it gets is 2 bps. My regulator and needle valve would have to fail before the check valve would get more pressure from the CO2 side. There is no pressure from the H2O side.


----------

